# Humidex... Please read/respond



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

We purchased our home in May. After some extensive renovations, we are finally in. The problem is that there is a moderate musty smell that we can't get rid of. Originally, we thought it was the old rugs and the fact that the owners prior were heavy smokers. Since then, all rugs have been replaced, walls painted, HVAC ductwork professionally cleaned. Today we had a basement water contactor come out and commented on the musty smell and suggested a Humidex system be installed. He gave a price of $2500 installed for the basement model. Does anyone know any pros/cons of this system? Also, any idea where I could by one & install myself? It looks simply like a overpriced bath fan that expells old air out a 6" vent, thus changing the air in the basement several times a day. Thank you for any response. Also, there was an insurance claim on the house for water entry in the basement about 6yrs ago, but the basement has been dry since our ownership. Thanks again.


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

Since no one responded to the original question, I could use some opionions. What ideas would you have to get rid of musty smell in a basement. So far, there has been no water penetration, but I know there was a water claim on the house about 5yrs ago. Currently, there is no sump pump. I was told to pull down all the insulation overhead, and spray bleach in all the joist bays, on the walls etc. Any help would truly be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## crb555 (Jun 14, 2007)

Get a mold remediation contractor to run a test for presence of mold. I greatly suspect this is what you will find. In my area, this test will run about 500 bucks (my father has a mold remediation company)

If mold is present, they will likely recommend remediation, which will involve approximately what you described, in taking the rock and insulation down, then spraying the joists with a antimicrobial agent, and probably an encapsulement.

Crb5


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

We are going to pull out all the insulation tonight, along with the remaining sheets of paneling along the staircase. Anyone know of a good mold specialist that works in the SE PA area?


----------



## crb555 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm.. Before you go calling...

There are a lot of outright fraudulent mold inspection services out there. It is a relatively new business, and prices on services and levels of service can wildly fluctuate. One thing I would look for is to see if they are a member in NAAMP. Not because that really means anything, but I have found that generally speaking people who are active members of professional organizations are usually members because they care about their trade. Check to see if they are a sanitation engineer, etc..

The fraudulent ones will come, and find mold!! Because mold is everyfreaking where...the ones that come and spray bleach while wearing cut out trashbags with paper respirators are not professionals..... but are probably charging you as much, or more than a pro will charge to do it right.

Definitely get a referral from someone you trust. I know ALL trades are subject to this kind of crap, but according to my father, he sees an abnormal number of con's out there with mold.

Crb5


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

Well, you were right. We pulled down the insulation which was installed backwards (moisture barrier facing basement), and some parts were loaded with mold. It was especially prevailant were the old leaky kitchen pipes once were. Once all the insulation was bagged up and removed, bleach was sprayed in all the bays. I don't know if this is the right or wrong thing to do, but I wanted to put something on it. Thank you for the advice, before I hire someone to finish the job, I will check references.:thumbsup:


----------



## qualfil (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hi I am looking at becioming a distributor of the humidex units*



bjg5240 said:


> We purchased our home in May. After some extensive renovations, we are finally in. The problem is that there is a moderate musty smell that we can't get rid of. Originally, we thought it was the old rugs and the fact that the owners prior were heavy smokers. Since then, all rugs have been replaced, walls painted, HVAC ductwork professionally cleaned. Today we had a basement water contactor come out and commented on the musty smell and suggested a Humidex system be installed. He gave a price of $2500 installed for the basement model. Does anyone know any pros/cons of this system? Also, any idea where I could by one & install myself? It looks simply like a overpriced bath fan that expells old air out a 6" vent, thus changing the air in the basement several times a day. Thank you for any response. Also, there was an insurance claim on the house for water entry in the basement about 6yrs ago, but the basement has been dry since our ownership. Thanks again.


Did you ever get one? I can get these units for about 800.00 (depending onn the size that is. Just wondering IF you got one or what your research showed!


----------



## smallcontractor (Mar 12, 2009)

get an energy recovery ventilator...Guardian or Honeywell......hang it in the basement. 2 ducts to the outside..one for exhaust, one for intake. the air passes over a filter coming in, the air going out goes over a disk that absorbs heat from the air and transfers to air coming in. They cost about $1100.


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

smallcontractor said:


> get an energy recovery ventilator...Guardian or Honeywell......hang it in the basement. 2 ducts to the outside..one for exhaust, one for intake. the air passes over a filter coming in, the air going out goes over a disk that absorbs heat from the air and transfers to air coming in. They cost about $1100.


This is an old thread, but I figured I'd chime in just in case anyone is still looking for info. I agree with the suggestion to get an energy recovery ventilator. These are more energy efficient, as the "capture" much of the heat loss that you'd otherwise have. Additionally, the "basement ventilator" systems that simply exhaust air will create a vacuum in the house that will draw air from the easiest source. Unless your attic ceiling is perfectly sealed you'll be pulling air from the attic and other undesirable places. With an ERV you can dictate the source of the fresh air.


----------

